# What would it take to make this 4 door R34



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Since seeing this for the first time I've really fallen for the look. What would it take to create this in terms of drivetrain and body panels once a suitable 4 door was sourced?

Is an RB transplant electronically feasible without having a GTR to scrap as a donor for the drivetrain?

Car Spotlight>> 4-door R34 Gt-r - Speedhunters


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If you want actual GTR components then it will be pricey. If you'd take equivalents then it's much more reasonable.

For example a 4 wheel drive four door with a manual box can be had as standard. Swapping to a GTR 6 speed would add a couple of thousand £.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

There is a GT-X series R34 4dr which is 4WD. The bodywork isn't that difficult at the front but it's more difficult for the back. Eastbear do rear arches that are expensive but best for the job. I've got an ER34 4dr myself and will be doing a similar project once my R33 has been Zealous treated


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

You would likely need a donor GT-R.

Have you seen this? Might show you some of the work required for a full drive train and body conversion


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

9TR said:


> You would likely need a donor GT-R.
> 
> Have you seen this? Might show you some of the work required for a full drive train and body conversion


I'm actually not a huge fan of the 2 door arches on the 4 door. I think the styling in the link in the first post is what I'd aim for.

Not willing to compromise on drivetrain though, it has to be a GTR engine and 6 speed box. For that I'd require a donor GTR or would it be possible to source the parts and get them working electronically in a 4 door?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It'd cost a lot that's for sure.. there is a thread over in the project area here of a member doing something similar


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Just buy an R34 GTR and convert it to 4 door.....

Job done!!


TT


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

borat52 said:


> I'm actually not a huge fan of the 2 door arches on the 4 door. I think the styling in the link in the first post is what I'd aim for.


That's the GT-R styling, not the 2 door styling.


----------



## BenTaylor200 (Dec 5, 2001)

Think I prefer the GTR style rear arches:


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm not convinced on them, really like the way they cut in hard into the door and the 2 door and just think it makes the 4 door look a bit awkward.

4 door in a similar colour without the arches.

Quite keen on this as a project, thinking of rolling out the arches a little, sticking in an RB30 with a 6 speed getrag. Should be possible without a donor GTR I think. The 4 doors are dirt cheap in Aus and Japan.


----------



## Mohammad Alajmi (Jul 29, 2017)

BenTaylor200 said:


> Think I prefer the GTR style rear arches:


The perfect daily family car XD


----------

